# "No Signal" on TV; but getting audio through receiver. Help?



## grover13 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sure there is some simple setting that I'm missing, but for the life of me I can't figure it out.

Set up is this: DirecTV satellite TV run via HDMI feed through Denon AVR-612 receiver to VIZIO LED TV. Has been working fine for months....but now suddenly, there is no picture coming to the TV; I only get a "No Signal" message. 

When I turn all components on (Satellite, Receiver, and TV), I get the audio of DirecTV through the receiver and out my surround sound. So I don't think it's the satellite feed. I can also get a picture on the TV through wireless connections (Netflix), so the TV isn't bad. So I think it's some sort of satellite setting that got inadvertantly hit on the remote....but I can't go through receiver menu options, because it feeds through the TV....which isn't getting a signal. I've checked all the HDMI connections, which appear to be plugged in and working fine.

Help a brother out?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two things to try first. 1) swap out the HDMI cables 2) connect the DirecTV receiver directly to the TV. That will help narrow down the possible causes.


----------



## lisamsolly (May 13, 2014)

The TV doesn't have the hook-up for the Red/Yellow/White cables, it has to go through a receivier. It's an older Elite Flat Screen, probably 10 years old or so.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

lisamsolly, see new topic here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f267/no-signal-on-tv-but-movies-work-836626.html


----------

